# Boards -  Boats and Bow Wows



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2014)

It's a dog paddler's life.

Warm up.



IMG_0843 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

Yoga - With one quitter already - wuss!



IMG_0855 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

Straight leg please - give a little effort - Sheesh!



IMG_0854 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

And now for the poor little pooches  



IMG_5953 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_6143 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_5949 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_6069 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_0936 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_6730 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_6234 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_6333 by jsteve5506, on Flickr




IMG_5941 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Oct 6, 2014)

oh yay. Fun pics!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> oh yay. Fun pics!!



Thanks B!.  I hope everyone else joins in the fun.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

That first dog looks like a CBR - very much a water dog.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 6, 2014)

Love the last pic, nice set, er your pics I mean


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2014)

Yoga on a paddle board ... no wonder California gets such a bad rep. lol

The pooches are cool, very cool.


----------



## 123rfanna (Oct 6, 2014)

This is an interesting sight! Yoga on water, what an awesome idea! Nice shots too!


----------



## baturn (Oct 7, 2014)

Great photos. The only one I can relate to is the fella in the sail boat with his dogs.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 8, 2014)

IMG_1131 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Oct 10, 2014)

These are great. Does your name have anything to do with these trees, they are beautiful when in bloom...

Jacaranda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 10, 2014)

goooner said:


> These are great. Does your name have anything to do with these trees, they are beautiful when in bloom...
> 
> Jacaranda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thank you goooner.  My wife and I love those trees and we happen to be Jack&Rhonda.  

If you have any photos to add to the thread feel free....


----------



## BillM (Oct 10, 2014)

You figure you mix in enough dog pictures your wife won't notice you're out taking pictures of girls in bikini's, you ain't the first guy to try that... and get caught LOL

But I like the pictures


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 13, 2014)

BillM said:


> You figure you mix in enough dog pictures your wife won't notice you're out taking pictures of girls in bikini's, you ain't the first guy to try that... and get caught LOL
> 
> But I like the pictures




Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  Most of the time she is right next to me so it's tough to be discrete .  We often end up with many of the same photos from slightly different angles.  She is also kind enough to point things out to me when I am slipping.  Sometimes, she even plays Call of Duty with me on Playstation.  How cool is that?

I'm a lucky dude!


----------



## BillM (Oct 13, 2014)

You are a lucky man


----------

